# Cut, Edge, And Blow. $20



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Lawn care. $20 a lawn.
---> (937)-248-4474
- Jacob


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

that sounds like a good deal what areas do you cover ?


----------



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Gulf breeze / Navarre


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's too cheap. I'll call you soon..!


----------



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Great !


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell I'd use you once a week if you covered Crestview.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

may want to clarify lot size .25 and below, or you will have someone that has 5 acres call you..... just 2 cents, but their out there.... you'd be surprised what some people ask me to do.... 20 bucks is a little less than 1/2 the going rate I think....


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

I just hired Jacob to do my front yard for $30 (it's a big yard and $20 seems too cheap) today. Will post back up on how he does. Sounds like a great guy - looking forward to seeing his work, and maybe doing some kayak fishing with him as well. LOVE this forum!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

I'd use you weekly too if you'd come to Milton...


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Jacob did a *FIRST CLASS JOB* on my yard. Y'all need to give this kid a call. He's out there saying what he does and doing what he says. He's very young and very hard working. He will be doing my yard every week from now on. I give him five out of five fins, and I'm inviting him to kayak fish this weekend.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll be calling, got a yard in Victorian Village that will need it soon.


----------



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

good deal, appreciate it


----------



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ocean Master said:


> That's too cheap. I'll call you soon..!


good deal, thanks!


----------



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bump , super good deal


----------



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Did a great job for me, have him set up to service a property in Tiger Point area weekly.

Thanks Jacob.


----------



## Lockwood10 (Jun 7, 2015)

No problem! Thanks for the review!


----------

